

Appfelstrudel – An App Store Search That Doesn't Suck - appfelstrudel
http://appfelstrudel.com

======
IanDrake
This is pretty cool, but I'm not sure you have a bunch of iOS users
complaining about the store. OTOH, if you did this for Windows Phone, you'd
probably find some desperate people.

